# Big'ol Brisket Done Extreme Hot-n-Fast



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2019)

So Cmack's thread on Extreme Hot-n-Fast brisket got my interest peaked again.
Had it on my mind to try his method with a tweak or two to accommodate my smoker.

I cruised through Costco after getting back off the road yesterday, the Packers were pretty well picked over and the best I could find was on the BIG side at 22lbs.
Trimmed about 4-5lbs off it getting it ready.
Does anybody else cringe when trimming actual meat off a brisket?

Kosher salt, fresh cracked pepper, granulated garlic and more.
Wrapped it overnight to brine a bit.




















Got the smoker running with some hickory, settled in at 275° and threw the brisket on to get some smoke for a couple hours.
Then I'm gonna kick the temp to 375°-400°, take it to about 160°-165° and double wrap in butcher paper.







Stand by for Updates.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 25, 2019)

I'm watching this.


----------



## WaterRat (May 25, 2019)

That's one big ol' slab of meat. Curious how you experiment turns out, Good luck! Just picked up some ribs for tomorrow.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 25, 2019)

That's a nice slab of meat!!  I'm curious about the hot and fast.  Really wondering how tender it will come out, so I'll be watching.
As for cringing when trimming a brisket--*absolutely NOT*.  Neither Miss Linda nor I eat any fat at all (except on bacon) so it does my heart good to see all that fat leaving.  There's nothing I hate more than a mouthful of fat--it actually brings on the gag impulse.
Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2019)

2.5hrs of smoke at 275° +/-, looking good with an average IT of 108°.
Just turned the heat UP to 375°-400°.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 25, 2019)

Boy Chili, I'm really interested in this, cause I smoke mine at 270-280, but have never gone any higher than that.
I was always afraid it wouldn't render out properly.
But if yours does, I'm gonna try it for sure!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> That's a nice slab of meat!!  I'm curious about the hot and fast.  Really wondering how tender it will come out, so I'll be watching.
> As for cringing when trimming a brisket--*absolutely NOT*.  Neither Miss Linda nor I eat any fat at all (except on bacon) so it does my heart good to see all that fat leaving.  There's nothing I hate more than a mouthful of fat--it actually brings on the gag impulse.
> Gary


I'm talking more about trimming meat off.
Trimming the uneven/rough edges, the Flat end for even thickness and rounding it off to keep from burning the end.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Boy Chili, I'm really interested in this, cause I smoke mine at 270-280, but have never gone any higher than that.
> I was always afraid it wouldn't render out properly.
> But if yours does, I'm gonna try it for sure!
> Al


Me too Al, what the heck I figured, lets do this.
if anything goes wrong I can turn the Point into burnt ends and the rest is good for further braising, e.g. chile or stew.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 25, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Me too Al, what the heck I figured, lets do this.
> if anything goes wrong I can turn the Point into burnt ends and the rest is good for further braising, e.g. chile or stew.



Like I said I'll be here for the finale!
Good luck!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2019)

Cruising at 386°


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 25, 2019)

T-Roy on Youtube did a brisket in around 5 hours doing Hot and Fast on a kettle.  Not a ton of smoke ring, but the meat looked great.


----------



## desertlites (May 25, 2019)

Nothing against the method but old school here, they call it low and slow for a reason. I'm looking foreword to the $90 results.


----------



## bregent (May 25, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Does anybody else cringe when trimming actual meat off a brisket?



Nope. I save all the trimmings for brisket burgers. Even at $4/lb, that's not bad for some really great ground beef. And it's much better than having those thin strips of beef burn up on the smoker.

I don't throw the fat away either. I render it down to tallow and use it for frying and soap making. 

I've done hot and fast at 300F on the pellet grill a few times. The meat turns out great and fat completely renders, but don't get enough smoke flavor at that temp.


----------



## muskyjunky (May 25, 2019)

I cant imagine taking on something that size yet . kudos !


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2019)

desertlites said:


> Nothing against the method but old school here, they call it low and slow for a reason. I'm looking foreword to the $90 results.


I've done them plenty Low-n-Slow and done them more than a few at 275°+/-.
This is a new one for me too...  Curiosity killed the cat and satisfaction brought it back.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2019)

bregent said:


> Nope. I save all the trimmings for brisket burgers. Even at $4/lb, that's not bad for some really great ground beef. And it's much better than having those thin strips of beef burn up on the smoker.
> 
> I don't throw the fat away either. I render it down to tallow and use it for frying and soap making.
> 
> I've done hot and fast at 300F on the pellet grill a few times. The meat turns out great and fat completely renders, *but don't get enough smoke flavor at that temp.*


Having heard that time and time again from some hot-n-fast aficionados, hence my smoking for 2.5hrs at a lower temp.


----------



## wbf610 (May 25, 2019)

I’m prepping a brisket to do tomorrow afternoon.  Can’t wait to see the results and your opinion on the results.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2019)

2.5 hours averaging 390°, IT is now 165°, time to double wrap in butcher paper.

Lay two 3' sheets out in a V with complete overlap.
Place brisket at bottom of V, tightly roll and tuck.

Remember where thickest part of the Flat is and mark it.

Return to 375°-400° smoker till it probes tender in the thickest part of the flat.
This can be anywhere from 195°-210° IT, but commonly at 200°-207° IT.


----------



## wbf610 (May 25, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> 2.5 hours averaging 390°, IT is now 165°, time to wrap.


Looks real good already.  Waiting for sliced pics.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2019)

Cooking along at a steady average of 398° and the IT is already at 180°.
Yep, _ Extremely Hot-n-Fast!_


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 25, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> As for cringing when trimming a brisket--*absolutely NOT*.  Neither Miss Linda nor I eat any fat at all (except on bacon) so it does my heart good to see all that fat leaving.  There's nothing I hate more than a mouthful of fat--it actually brings on the gag impulse.
> Gary



I find the divide on the subject of Fat interesting. Growing up surrounded by " off the boat, " and first generation Polish folks, these guy would Fight over the Fattiest cuts of meat! There was no such thing as trimmed anything. Dad would pick though an entire display case of Easter Hams, just to find one with at least a 1 inch rind of fat around the meat. My Wife, of Polish decent as well, had a similar experience growing up. When they go on sale, I will order a whole Strip Loin. The Butcher said they will trim to 1/4" and cut steaks if I want. I told him not to touch it! I cut the steaks 1 1/4" and leave the 3/4" fat cap on 2 steaks, for Bev and I, then trim the rest to 1/4" or less. I start our steaks, Fat Cap down to get it nice and crispy brown. I the proceed with grilling, turning every 60 seconds, until the IT hits 120-125°F and rest.
To the Dogs dismay, there is nothing left on my wife's or my plate but a couple strips of grizzle and sinew. The Cardiologist be Damned, Fat is Flavorful and CRISPY FAT is Manna from Heaven!...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2019)

Hey Chile,
I'll Be Watching This!!
I find it interesting!
I couldn't do it myself, because my MES will Max Out at 275°, but Bear Jr could do it with no problem in his Big Green Egg.

And Jimmy!!
I'd fit right in at your table in the Fat consumption Department, except We might fight over the Fat.

Bear


----------



## texomakid (May 25, 2019)

I'm watching - to chime in.......Fat is where its AT! :)


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2019)

Amen, fat is flavor!
Sing it's praises from the choir pit and raise them voices high.
Man I love me some crispy, bursting with juicy flavor fat.
I'll eat a lil'dab of fat with every chunk of meat, smear it on like butter.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Amen, fat is flavor!
> Sing it's praises from the choir pit and raise them voices high.
> Man I love me some crispy, bursting with juicy flavor fat.
> I'll eat a lil'dab of fat with every chunk of meat, smear it on like butter.




LOL---Mrs Bear used to say I was disgusting, because I used to save the gristle from my Steak for Shadow ( Black Lab), but I'd eat all the Fat Myself. I told her Fat isn't good for Dogs!!!

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2019)

7 hours total time.
2.5 hours of smoke at 275°-300°
4.5 hours at 375°-400°
It was probe tender at 205° IT.

Wrapped in an old towel and resting on the prep table for a few hours.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> 7 hours and done.
> Probe tender at 205°.
> Wrapped and resting for a few hours.





Looks a little Pale & Dry!

Bear


----------



## disco (May 25, 2019)

Waiting with baited breath!


----------



## wbf610 (May 25, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> 7 hours and done.
> Probe tender at 205°.
> Wrapped and resting for a few hours.


What happened to the bark??


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2019)

G'gosh, y'all know how much will power it is taking not to unwrap this thing and try it?
It might... MIGHT... make it an hour.


----------



## pc farmer (May 25, 2019)

Lol.   Waiting on sliced pics


----------



## chilerelleno (May 25, 2019)

WHY?!
Why should I ever do a brisket low-n-slow again?
I don't know because this hot-n-fast brisket is simply outstanding!

My family said it was the best one I've ever cooked.  
Damn, that says it all.

Juicy and Tender!















Plated it with
Spicy Pickled Onions
Buttery Mashed Taters
Honey Sesame Carrots/Onions

*The Grand Finale*


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 25, 2019)

WOW !!   I guess i'm going to have to try the hot n fast... That looks awesome !!!


----------



## GATOR240 (May 25, 2019)

Sweet! Nice looking brisket Chile! I am going to keep that in mind for future briskets. Like.


----------



## cmack (May 25, 2019)

Looks great Chile, glad it worked for you. I'm never going back to low and slow


----------



## chilerelleno (May 26, 2019)

cmack said:


> Looks great Chile, glad it worked for you. I'm never going back to low and slow


Oh heck yeah Cmack, and thank you for the push to the _Extreme Side_.
I can't see ever again spending a long night tending a smoker for a brisket.
I'm very happy to have given the Extreme_ Hot-n-Fast_ method a try and seen such an excellent results.
If I was using a stick or charcoal burner this would have been a 5 hour 18lb Packer Brisket.

A Five (5) Hour 18lb Brisket...  Damn! 
I know I've seen others swear by it and seen world famous BBQ joints serve it up.
But when you're raised _Low-n-Slow_ it's hard to get out of you're comfort zone and old habits.


----------



## michaelt1959 (May 26, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Oh heck yeah Cmack, and thank you for the push to the _Extreme Side_.
> I can't see ever again spending a long night tending a smoker for a brisket.
> I'm very happy to have given the real _Hot-n-Fast_ method a try and seen such an excellent results.
> If i was using a stick or charcoal burner this would have been a 4 hour brisket.
> ...


----------



## michaelt1959 (May 26, 2019)

Great job of documenting, great thread and great looking mass of muscle! Thank you!


----------



## forktender (May 26, 2019)

Did you inject with Butchers Block, it looks nice and plump? If not you should try some, I love the stuff for brisket and butts, it makes the meat plump up and it holds on to the juices, where it really shines is for leftovers both the day after and frozen for later use......I won't do a brisket without using it ever again, I mix it with reduced beef broth or consume, it's really kicks up the beefy flavor and pork flavor.
Just curious why you decided to go fat cap down? was it because of the high heat to protect in from the heat source? I like that dark char on the meat side of my brisket so I run fat cap up on my UDS to get that dark TX look. I don't wrap when I inject with the Butchers Block phosphates, I just let it roll.

You did great, you can't ask for much more if the family gave you praise on the cook, great job brother.
Would you change anything? more time in the smoke? or was there enough smoke taste for your likeing? You could always season it with smoked salt from the beginning, just a thought.
I use homemade smoked salt on almost everything that I cook at high heat just to get a little more smoke flavor on the meat.

Once again great job, I'm glad it worked out so well for you.
Dan


----------



## uncle eddie (May 26, 2019)

Got in on this late - looks awesome to me too.

Like!


----------



## wbf610 (May 26, 2019)

Looks like a winner.  I’ll be doing one tomorrow on the WSM.  I Hope it turns out as good as yours.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2019)

WOW John, that looks amazing!
I have one in the fridge now ready to go on the WSM for an all night smoke.
After seeing yours I may just wait & put it in the Lang in the morning & run it hot too!
Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 26, 2019)

Nice cook John, that looks top notch!  May have to give this method a go on my next brisky!


----------



## Santa On Crack (May 26, 2019)

Hot and fast is the easiest way to do a satisfying brisket if you're using a traditional smoker without temp. regulation because it requires too much attention to keep the temp at a steady, relatively low temp.....make it hot and keep it hot, much easier to keep a steady 375-400 than 250-275


----------



## gmc2003 (May 26, 2019)

Well I found it  and that looks great!!!! Way to go I don't think I have the cojones to try it but you can't argue with the results. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (May 26, 2019)

jaxgatorz said:


> WOW !!   I guess i'm going to have to try the hot n fast... That looks awesome !!!





GATOR240 said:


> Sweet! Nice looking brisket Chile! I am going to keep that in mind for future briskets. Like.





michaelt1959 said:


> Great job of documenting, great thread and great looking mass of muscle! Thank you!





uncle eddie said:


> Got in on this late - looks awesome to me too.
> 
> Like!


Thanks guys, appreciate the kind comments and Likes.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 26, 2019)

forktender said:


> Did you inject with Butchers Block, it looks nice and plump? If not you should try some, I love the stuff for brisket and butts, it makes the meat plump up and it holds on to the juices, where it really shines is for leftovers both the day after and frozen for later use......I won't do a brisket without using it ever again, I mix it with reduced beef broth or consume, it's really kicks up the beefy flavor and pork flavor.
> Just curious why you decided to go fat cap down? was it because of the high heat to protect in from the heat source? I like that dark char on the meat side of my brisket so I run fat cap up on my UDS to get that dark TX look. I don't wrap when I inject with the Butchers Block phosphates, I just let it roll.
> 
> You did great, you can't ask for much more if the family gave you praise on the cook, great job brother.
> ...


Thanks Dan.

No, I did not use any sodium phosphate injectable in this brisket.
Which in this instance proves wrong some people's opinion that you can't cook a moist, tender and tasty brisket hot-n-fast without it.
I have used commercial injectables that contain sodium phosphates in beef, pork and chicken.

Yes, I cooked fat side down to protect it from the higher temp.
I ended up with a really nice bark, perhaps not black, but none the less great color, flavor and chewiness.
I've been very pleased with bark while using butcher paper, been using it for many things in the smoker.
It doesn't adversely affect it like crutching in foil does.

Not a danged thing would I change on this cook.
2.5 hours of good hickory smoke was more than adequate.
I saw no reason to use smoked salts since I smoked it.


----------



## shinny (May 26, 2019)

Wow, I have a full packer going on tomorrow with this method. Thanks Chile and CSmack


----------



## chilerelleno (May 26, 2019)

wbf610 said:


> Looks like a winner.  I’ll be doing one tomorrow on the WSM.  I Hope it turns out as good as yours.


Thanks, I'm sure you'll knock a home run.


SmokinAl said:


> WOW John, that looks amazing!
> I have one in the fridge now ready to go on the WSM for an all night smoke.
> After seeing yours I may just wait & put it in the Lang in the morning & run it hot too!
> Al


Appreciate it Al, thank you.
Give it a shot, that Lang will make short and easy work of it.


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice cook John, that looks top notch!  May have to give this method a go on my next brisky!


Thanks for the Like and compliment Justin.
Y'all give it a go too.


gmc2003 said:


> Well I found it  and that looks great!!!! Way to go I don't think I have the cojones to try it but you can't argue with the results.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Hi Chris, thank you very much.


----------



## forktender (May 27, 2019)

The only reason that I mentioned using smoked salt is because I've read some of the other hot and fast guys saying their brisket was lacking a little smoke flavor. I'm going to try out this hot and fast deal for sure. Like you I plan on smoking it a lower temp the first hour to make sure I get some good smoke on the meat. I really like the idea of a 4 to 5 hour brisket, it might make me cook them more often, the long smokes are getting harder on me these days. And they tear me up when the weather gets 100+ degrees when summer rolls around.
Thanks.
Dan


----------



## wbf610 (May 27, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks, I'm sure you'll knock a home run.
> Appreciate it Al, thank you.
> Give it a shot, that Lang will make short and easy work of it.
> Thanks for the Like and compliment Justin.
> ...


Mine turned out very well.  I can’t see a reason to continue to do one low and slow again at this point.


----------



## shinny (May 27, 2019)

Mine was absolutely delicious. I started with a 15 lb packer. I trimmed all the fat off and did this method. Wow. No more low and slow. There were six of us for dinner and there is only one pound left. It was tender and pulled apart like its supposed too. Thank you for letting us know about this method.


----------



## Cloquet (May 27, 2019)

Can't wait to try this method!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 27, 2019)

wbf610 said:


> Mine turned out very well.  I can’t see a reason to continue to do one low and slow again at this point.





shinny said:


> Mine was absolutely delicious. I started with a 15 lb packer. I trimmed all the fat off and did this method. Wow. No more low and slow. There were six of us for dinner and there is only one pound left. It was tender and pulled apart like its supposed too. Thank you for letting us know about this method.


Great going guys, sounds like good cooks to me.
I'm loving these repeated confirmations of the method.


----------



## wbf610 (May 27, 2019)

Here is part of the slices:


----------



## chilerelleno (May 27, 2019)

wbf610 said:


> Here is part of the slices:


Heck yeah, looks great!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 27, 2019)

Great job on this experiment John.  Looks fantastic.  And done in no time at all.  
Unfortunately I can only get my MES up to 300 degrees (even with the PID).  People tell me that anything over 300 is just asking for a fire--sadly, not the type of fire you want to cook a brisket over.  LOL
POINT
Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (May 27, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> Great job on this experiment John.  Looks fantastic.  And done in no time at all.
> Unfortunately I can only get my MES up to 300 degrees (even with the PID).  People tell me that anything over 300 is just asking for a fire--sadly, not the type of fire you want to cook a brisket over.  LOL
> POINT
> Gary


Hi Gary, appreciate the compliments and Like.
Nope, don't want that, definitely keep it below 300°.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 27, 2019)

The last of the BEs for my dinner.


----------



## wbf610 (May 27, 2019)

I’m making BE’s tomorrow with the point from today.


----------



## Jimbo9414 (May 27, 2019)

Myron Mixon swears by the "hot and fast method" with brisket and does so with great success. I've had my doubts but will try it now....thanks for sharing!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2019)

That looks great man! I just had one take 23 hours yesterday so Ill def give this a shot. You cook that bad boy in the SV24? Got the same one...never let me down


----------



## chilerelleno (May 28, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That looks great man! I just had one take 23 hours yesterday so Ill def give this a shot. You cook that bad boy in the SV24? Got the same one...never let me down


Thank you.
Yep, my SV24.
18lbs is an easy 20-24hr 225° low-n-slow cook.
7 hours, gotta love it.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 28, 2019)

Jimbo9414 said:


> Myron Mixon swears by the "hot and fast method" with brisket and does so with great success. I've had my doubts but will try it now....thanks for sharing!


My pleasure, thank you.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 28, 2019)

wbf610 said:


> I’m making BE’s tomorrow with the point from today.


Yum!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 28, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Thank you.
> Yep, my SV24.
> 18lbs is an easy 20-24hr 225° low-n-slow cook.
> 7 hours, gotta love it.



How many wood chunks did you burn through in the 7 hours? The SV is a poultry machine. Love doing yard birds and turkeys in it. The one I did in it yesterday burnt through about 5-6 good size chunks in 2 1/2 hours


----------



## chilerelleno (May 28, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> How many wood chunks did you burn through in the 7 hours? The SV is a poultry machine. Love doing yard birds and turkeys in it. The one I did in it yesterday burnt through about 5-6 good size chunks in 2 1/2 hours


Two fist sized chunks of hickory, just for the first 2.5 hours at 275°.
2.5 hours of smoke is plenty.
At 400° it just catches fire and burns with little smoke.
Burning it also raises the smokers temp way too high.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jun 3, 2019)

That brisket is a thing of beauty. Thanks for posting. I have yet to do my first full packer, just a couple flats so far. I know it will be soon. Now you have me questioning wether I should go low and slow my first time or crank it hot n fast. Either way, good job. I’m sure it tastes just as good as it looks!


----------



## Santa On Crack (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm gonna try this method on what I have dubbed "an Italian Heart Attack"  2lb. pork belly rolled up with pepperoni, provolone, salami, more provolone, mortadella and more provolone inside and topped with a balsamic glaze.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 4, 2019)

SmokinLogs said:


> That brisket is a thing of beauty. Thanks for posting. I have yet to do my first full packer, just a couple flats so far. I know it will be soon. Now you have me questioning wether I should go low and slow my first time or crank it hot n fast. Either way, good job. I’m sure it tastes just as good as it looks!


Very kind words, thank you.
Packers are much easier than Flats, having the fatty Point and fat seam connecting the two makes for a better, juicier Flat.
Truly, I might never cook another Low-n-Slow brisket, too fast-n-easy to cook with this Extreme Hot-n-Fast method.

Knowledge + Experience = Wisdom
I say you should cook a Packer all three ways, low/slow 225°, hot/fast 275° and extreme hot/fast 375°+.
See and taste for yourself.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 4, 2019)

Santa On Crack said:


> I'm gonna try this method on what I have dubbed "an Italian Heart Attack"  2lb. pork belly rolled up with pepperoni, provolone, salami, more provolone, mortadella and more provolone inside and topped with a balsamic glaze.


"Il mio paesano suona così bene!"
I sometimes make a similar creation using Prosciutto, Parmesan reggiano, provolone and roasted bell peppers.

But I will now have to incorporate a balsamic glace.
Man that sounds like the perfect topper.
Do you put it on early or late?
Yum!


----------



## tallbm (Jun 4, 2019)

Glad to see the results and success. My mother would be proud!
For our family events she does all her briskets like this and then puts them in the fridge.  This is how you get like 7 briskets cooked and ready in 24 hours lol.  The next day she slices them cold, pushes all the slices together and tightly wraps it up so it is like a whole brisket again, and then heats in the oven and serves in chafing dishes when it is time to eat.

The trick of slicing a completely cold refrigerated brisket is that you can basically get as thin as you need for serving without it coming apart like can happen when hot.  We aren't talking sandwich meat thin but #2 pencil thin or less for a brisket slice.

Great brisket this way!
Welcome to the world of super hot and fast everyone :)


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 4, 2019)

Mother always did know best.

Thanks for the Likes.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jun 4, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Very kind words, thank you.
> Packers are much easier than Flats, having the fatty Point and fat seam connecting the two makes for a better, juicier Flat.
> Truly, I might never cook another Low-n-Slow brisket, too fast-n-easy to cook with this Extreme Hot-n-Fast method.
> 
> ...



Yeah chili, I noticed when I got my Sams club membership recently the full packers come at a much better price per pound than just a flat alone that I’ve found at other grocery stores. It blew me away. I guess because there is a lot less work going into it than having to butcher it down into 2 cuts. Idk why I ever wasted my time on a flat. As soon as I can I plan to try my hand at low n slow, but you are right, I want to try it multiple ways! Maybe for my birthday I will convince the wife to let me get a brisket. I can only hope!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 5, 2019)

SmokinLogs said:


> Yeah chili, I noticed when I got my Sams club membership recently the full packers come at a much better price per pound than just a flat alone that I’ve found at other grocery stores. It blew me away. I guess because there is a lot less work going into it than having to butcher it down into 2 cuts. Idk why I ever wasted my time on a flat. As soon as I can I plan to try my hand at low n slow, but you are right, I want to try it multiple ways! Maybe for my birthday I will convince the wife to let me get a brisket. I can only hope!


 More than a few times the best thing I could find was a nice brisket Flat.
And I've cooked up some pretty damn tasty Flats.
Sometimes the budget dictates, a $7.lb/5lb Flat is still cheaper than a $4.lb/10lb Packer, and if the Flat looks and feels better than the Packer.... Guess what I'm buying.
But yeah, I'd rather do a Packer cause it is easier, more forgiving and I get the Point.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 30, 2019)

Been bumping around these brisket threads . In 30 plus years of smoking and grilling , I have never smoked a brisket . This weekend will be the first . I have a 12 lb packer in the fridge . Hot and fast sounds good to me .


----------



## texomakid (Aug 30, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Been bumping around these brisket threads . In 30 plus years of smoking and grilling , I have never smoked a brisket . This weekend will be the first . I have a 12 lb packer in the fridge . Hot and fast sounds good to me .



Man that's hard to believe with your years of cooking experience and no brisket? I hope it turns out good. I've been around the brisket smoking thing since I was a kid watching my dad and many other friend & family members cook them on various cookers. Heck I'm gonna cook one myself now. Love brisket. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 30, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Been bumping around these brisket threads . In 30 plus years of smoking and grilling , I have never smoked a brisket . This weekend will be the first . I have a 12 lb packer in the fridge . Hot and fast sounds good to me .


Now that is interesting, I wish you the best on your first.
I'll be looking forward to your posting it up.

I don't know if I'd try the Extreme Hot-n-Fast 375°-400° method on an average sized packer.  I've yet to do it on such, and others have had mixed results using it on briskets similar in size to yours.
But a regular Hot-n-Fast cook at  275°-300° will do the trick, and in relatively short order too.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 30, 2019)

It's just something I've never done . I just bought a 26 " kettle , and figured my first brisket would be a great first cook on the 26 . 
I say I like the hot and fast , because I know the kettle likes to run around 325 on the low side . I was a little worried about it , but I'm gonna have fun with it ,, and do some chicken thighs on the 22 for back up lol .


----------



## BB-que (Sep 16, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> So Cmack's thread on Extreme Hot-n-Fast brisket got my interest peaked again.
> Had it on my mind to try his method with a tweak or two to accommodate my smoker.
> 
> I cruised through Costco after getting back off the road yesterday, the Packers were pretty well picked over and the best I could find was on the BIG side at 22lbs.
> ...


A little late on this thread but I’ve moved to the hot n fast method and mine keep overcooking.  Do you remember what your temp was when you pulled at “probe tender”?  We’re you concerned insulating it like that after it was being cooked at such high heat overcook it.  I’m doing one Sat for a big game Sat night and I clearly need to pull mine off earlier than I have in the past, and maybe not rest in a cooler with towels for 3 hours either.  I would just think being cooked so hot if goes directly to insulated rest it had to keep cooking quite a bit.


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Sep 16, 2019)

I start my trailer pit at 350 or so and go from there ..


----------



## michaelt1959 (Sep 17, 2019)

Weaverspitbbq said:


> I start my trailer pit at 350 or so and go from there ..


Love this thread - great documentation. Thank you.  I've adopted a hybrid method.  Trim and rub 24 hours prior and set in frig.  Load on the pit @ 220/235 degrees straight from the frig @ 3pm in the afternoon.  Low and slow for the first 8-10 hours adding smoke/wood the entire time.  Once it gets through the stall, or around 165-170 internal, double-wrap in butcher paper (not too tight), and crank the pit up to 325 and go to bed.  I check 6 hours later when I get up and we are usually right around 200 internal and the pit is still holding 180 or so.  If it needs more cook time (rarely) I just bring the pit back up to 275 for a bit. The pit essentially serves as a cambro ... and butcher paper preserves a crispier bark.  I leave the brisket rest inside the pit until we are ready to slice (usually mid-afternoon), or after 24 hours and it is still warm.  Pics below of last weekend ... this process gets good results and allows for some sleep.  Best of all worlds if you ask me - and I get some sleep.


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Sep 17, 2019)

See that's the beauty ..ask 100  pit men how to cook a brisket . 100 Different answers but arrive at some ending ...I marinade mine with buttermilk dressing in ice chest for at least 24 hours ..cook it fat side down .....


----------



## tallbm (Sep 17, 2019)

BB-que said:


> A little late on this thread but I’ve moved to the hot n fast method and mine keep overcooking.  Do you remember what your temp was when you pulled at “probe tender”?  We’re you concerned insulating it like that after it was being cooked at such high heat overcook it.  I’m doing one Sat for a big game Sat night and I clearly need to pull mine off earlier than I have in the past, and maybe not rest in a cooler with towels for 3 hours either.  I would just think being cooked so hot if goes directly to insulated rest it had to keep cooking quite a bit.



My thoughts are that the cooler may be what is hurting you.  I rest mine wrapped in 2 layers of foil and in a tight 3 bath towels and set it on the counter and it holds for 5 hours with no issue and piping hot and ready to serve.  The cooler to me seems like it might be overkill if the my wrapping does the trick with no issue.
I hope this info helps! :)


----------



## sandyut (Sep 18, 2019)

Late to this thread...I like the high-bred methodology too. I have done my last couple at 180 for 4 hours and the rest 275-300 - the wife say this is the best ever.  I'm on a pellet so the 180 is the high smoke setting.

BUT - never cooked one that large!  

Great cook and notes!  as always - thanks Chile!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 18, 2019)

BB-que said:


> A little late on this thread but I’ve moved to the hot n fast method and mine keep overcooking.  Do you remember what your temp was when you pulled at “probe tender”?  We’re you concerned insulating it like that after it was being cooked at such high heat overcook it.  I’m doing one Sat for a big game Sat night and I clearly need to pull mine off earlier than I have in the past, and maybe not rest in a cooler with towels for 3 hours either.  I would just think being cooked so hot if goes directly to insulated rest it had to keep cooking quite a bit.


Forgive the late reply.
The IT was 205° when it probed tender.
It sat on the prep table in just the paper for maybe 30-45 minutes before I wrapped it in a towel.
I'm sure the IT was still rising a bit in that time.
I didn't check IT before slicing it an hour or so later, but it was almost too hot to handle.

Overcooking during the resting period  due to IT rising is a valid concern, especially at high cooking temps.
Some cooks let their meat's IT fall before wrapping to rest.
Some just rest in the paper, foil or in the raw on the counter for an hour, no problem with it staying well within safe food handling temps.

To avoid overcooking I start probing at 195° and check about every 2° or so.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 18, 2019)

sandyut said:


> Late to this thread...I like the high-bred methodology too. I have done my last couple at 180 for 4 hours and the rest 275-300 - the wife say this is the best ever.  I'm on a pellet so the 180 is the high smoke setting.
> 
> BUT - never cooked one that large!
> 
> Great cook and notes!  as always - thanks Chile!


Thank you, greatly appreciated.
Your method sounds like a winner to me.
Bigger handles the Extreme Hot-n-Fast better.
12-15lbs is pretty much ideal for  regular Hot-n-Fast cooks.
Definitely don't want smaller.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 18, 2019)

tallbm said:


> My thoughts are that the cooler may be what is hurting you.  I rest mine wrapped in 2 layers of foil and in a tight 3 bath towels and set it on the counter and it holds for 5 hours with no issue and piping hot and ready to serve.  The cooler to me seems like it might be overkill if the my wrapping does the trick with no issue.
> I hope this info helps! :)


Spot on.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 18, 2019)

I'll be picking up a 12-15er for the weekend cook!  Cant wait!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 18, 2019)

sandyut said:


> I'll be picking up a 12-15er for the weekend cook!  Cant wait!


Hell yeah, hot, fresh and juicy.
Mmmmmm, brisket.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 18, 2019)

I am quite lucky - brisket is my wife fav thing for me to smoke.  so I know if I want one all i have to do is ask "what should i smoke this weekend?"  she will say "so long as a brisket is coming off at some point you can do anything you want".


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 18, 2019)

I wish my wife was that easy.
Cause there'd be more Prime Rib and Beef Tenderloin.

Of course when leftovers ran out I'd be stuck eating ramen noodles.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 18, 2019)

her only eating "thing" is she doesn't like "bloody beef".  it kills me cuz I love a good bloody steak, tri tip, etc.  but the brisket makes up for it most of the time :)


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 18, 2019)

Dude, I have family that won't eat any meat unless it's well done.
I'll go to Costco to buy steaks, I'll buy prime Rib-Eyes or New York's for myself and others.
But for them I buy a Select cut of sirloin.
I refuse to ruin good Prime beef that way.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 18, 2019)

OMG!  Ok, feels better knowing I am not alone.  The wife was a well done person when we met.  16 years later she will eat it "pink but no blood".  which is a challenge for sure, but not well done at least.

I like your plan - if its gonna get nuked - downgrading is the way!

I will never understand why someone would want a well done steak tho...mystery of life.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 18, 2019)

One of my favorite movie scenes is in Apocalypse Now, when Chef describes the horror of watching the Navy boil beautifully marbled ribeye steaks.
I can fully empathize and feel his pain.
LOL!


----------

